# 2007 brute rebuild (8 in catvos 31s and a lil color.)



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

*2007 brute rebuild (8 in catvos 31s and a lil color.) Finally done lol*

well picked this up friday may 6th is stock performance wise besides clutch kit. has 8in catvos lift 31in laws rad relocate and hl temp gauge. 

the good
lift seems good (not bent)
tires are like new
bayou snorkel kit
Hl clutch kit with other springs (pink and white)
cvs sound good except 1 but we will see (have a rebuild kit from my 05 750)
rad relocate is done

bad..
typical 4wd issues front actuator and kebc which some how shorted the wires going into the 4wd command box. someone took out the front actuator and and put it back in with out lining up the rectangle block into the slip collar so the little block was damaged. 
the guy that built the bike had no knowledge of wiring thank you dave _____. winch needs to be redone temp gauage wire extensions for rad.
1 cv needs to be rebuilt so far.
plastics have a crack on front left side.
typical rear outseal needs done (have a box full)

The plan......
tear down swap wiring harness. ( on its way)
have one good actuator and 4wd command box on its way 
redo all after market wiring.
rebuild actuators (new motors)
Powder coat the lift ( sonic blue)
rhino lined plastics (light coat buddys done it i like it)
hmf 
vforce john clutching
copperhead
hids
all diamond plate skids
gas tank skid plate mod

some other little stuff as in hydro assit steering (im missing my left arm) heres some pics as of now.


----------



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

*and.....*

its sitting on a cart now waiting fir a good cleaning and some new seals and parts to show up


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

When you get it put all back together post some pics of the Rhino Lining on the plastics cause i was thinking bout doin mine.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

i'd like to check out the steering mod yer gonna do. make sure ya get pics.:rockn:


----------



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

itll basically be a double ended double actuating ram with electric pump with orbital valve the steering box will be off a tractor ill get exact specs we have done this setup on a golf cart running 35s with the rad relocated plenty of room to make this work


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

What is the gas tank skid plate mod? did the 07's not have the skid plate thing?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Sweet bike Thompy!!!

bigblackrancher... the gas tank skid doesn't have good drains on it, so It gathers lots of mud... so you take it out, drill a bunch of holes in the bottom so the mud has a way out of it...


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Sweet bike Thompy!!!
> 
> bigblackrancher... the gas tank skid doesn't have good drains on it, so It gathers lots of mud... so you take it out, drill a bunch of holes in the bottom so the mud has a way out of it...



Yes sir, I did a little simple how to for it 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2251


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

that thing is an animal!!!:rockn:


----------



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

well sorry i didnt post pics was super busy (car shows) but its done looks good just tuning it right now. here she is and a few pics along the way


----------



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

up dates included (besides paint and powder)
dynatek cdi
hids 8000k
wiring harness
front 4wd actuator
awsoms blue grips
polished rad 
rhino lined rad relocator
diff lock moved to right side
re did seals


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

shaaaaaazzzaaammmmm thompy sweet ride ... good job buddy


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Paint looks great! What did you use?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If you ever sell this PM me first


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That 8" Catvos is beast.


----------



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

all the blue is powder coat the plastics is automotive paint with exta adhesion and flex. hondarecoveryman i never noticed but our color shcemes are alike lol


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree, awesome bike! I was thinkin about the 8" Catvos and 31s when I built mine.... kinda wish I woudve now, but my 6" Catvos and 29.5s works good together too. Let us know how she rides


----------



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

rides great if i could only get the jetting and clutching figured out.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

hey Thompy, that Brute looks killer man!! alot better than the last time i saw it, beautiful job man :bigok:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Sweet bike man! Good job! Still haven't done the power steering?


----------



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

not yet  just wanna get it working good right now as its not that bad riding with one arm


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

No worries...I'm on one arm with a 7".....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks AWESOME :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Good looking bike. you did a fine job.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Big Brute Force said:


> When you get it put all back together post some pics of the Rhino Lining on the plastics cause i was thinking bout doin mine.



I have done the rhino lining on ALL my plastics. So far, my foot rests have peeled almost completely off. the front plastic bumper area has peeled and it looks like its got cancer. I followed the directions to a "T" and still and yet for some reason it just didnt hold to the plastic as well as i thought it would. It did look very good in the beginning, now.....I can't wait for it to finish coming off.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

man that bike looks nice.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

to me that is the nicest looking brute i have ever seen (IMO). WOW! i have the same rims as it had in the first pics. did you paint them or buy/trade for the black ones? i wish my rims looked like that!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice.I can definately tell you're a car guy by all the attention to detail on that brute.That's a fine lookin' machine.:rockn:


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

that brute is smooth as keith stone!! haha looks nice!!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

love the colors, that thing is nice.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Man, I am speachless. Amazing!! Now I have brute envy!!!!!!:first:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

nice bike!


----------



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

thanks guys i very pleased with how it turned out. And to RUBICONRIDER i just powder coated the centers and polished the lip on the those took about 1 hour.http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/member.php?u=1363


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Thompy, ya gotta fill out yer sig pal so that everyone knows what's been done to her. Makes it alot easier for the other members to help with probs. What exactly is goin on with yer clutch? What springs, weights, tires you got?


----------



## emailrick1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Please explain the steering again? and what does steering with 1 arm mean?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

emailrick1 said:


> Please explain the steering again? and what does steering with 1 arm mean?



He only has 1 arm, with which to steer.

Bike Sold last month though.


----------



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

it looked good though


----------

